

Very very Essential : Improved font rendering on Fedora using Infinality patches - hypr_geek

I was so sick and tired of the font rendering in Fedora (currently using 17). 
Downloaded and used MS truetype fonts, but still, it sucked. I used to boot to Windows, just so I could read Hackers News without wanting to gouge out my eyeballs.<p>Today, randomly searching on setting the best terminal font, I stumbled upon the Infinality patches.<p>I did not expect much, judging from how little people have mentioned it, but after a restart, now the font rendering is so, so beautiful. The fonts look a thousand times better.<p>I would specifically like to mention that the first thing after installing Fedora should be to install these patches, and that's what I'll be telling everyone to do. I wonder how I even managed to work on Fedora 13-16 with the default font rendering. :|<p>Link: http://www.infinality.net/blog/infinality-freetype-patches/<p>Edit: removed &#60;p&#62; tags that automatically replaced blank lines
======
mayhewj
freetype-freeworld from RPM Fusion will give you Ubuntu like fonts, which I
find better than Infinality.

I think it's ridiculous how Fedora ships with such ugly fonts out of the box.
It's horrid.

